# 1997 f350 - good plow truck ?



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm looking at a 1997 f 350 with 160k mi. never plowed. gas engine Are these older trucks tougher than newer ones? or should I stay clear ?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It good truck

how much? What motor in that truck? What transmission in there?

How serious rust? DO you have pictures? We can see then know what it worth.

I say It is last of truck tougher I do think 1997 is last tougher truck.

Those are good truck I have see many company snag this then paint it then put snowplow. I know one company in Rockwood buy 1992-1997 gas or diesel then they work on it, It look new truck.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

my plow trucks area 94 F250 4x4 with a 5.8 and an auto and a 97 F350 dump 2WD with a 5.8 auto and both plow like champs.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mils back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

The front ends on the older fords mid 90's were a lot stronger but I think the trans weren't the best someone else chime in here. But the body if not rusted out wouldn't scare me its the gas motor with that many miles.


----------



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

*1997 f350*

Can a mechanic do a compression check on the engine to give me an idea about how strong it might be ???


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

My 97 F350 plows great, it is a tough truck and handles the plow like a champ


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ernest;590186 said:


> Can a mechanic do a compression check on the engine to give me an idea about how strong it might be ???


No reason he can't. Although a leak down test will give you a better indication.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

should be a great truck, 160k isnt bad at all..i'd go for it if its clean and little rust.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Where this truck in? I can check to see if it run good.

I will bring my friend who been work on Ford truck many years. he have 89 F250 with 475,000 miles on #2 351W and jasper transmission due po didn't care good.

Now it rust so bad because it been sit long time.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ernest,
Mikwaukee is correct.
Same deal here...two 2005 f-350's...two right side exhaust manifolds.
Can anyone say recall? Ford hasn't or have they? Be careful if this is your situation; aftermarket manifolds,sometimes do not match correctly... over short period it will happen again. I'm not always one to believe in OE parts,but yes for this circumstance... good luck.


----------



## koko1485 (Dec 31, 2003)

my 97 f-350 has 175k miles on it 5.8L motor had never been apart other than replacing valve cover gaskets
plows great and it is on its 3rd E040d tranny.it got worked hard by previous owner he pulled what ever he could hook it to now it sets in my drive resting 8 1/2 months out of the year waiting on the snow to fly
koko1485


----------

